# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ατύχημα πριν χρόνια... αντιμετωπίζεται;

## Catherine13

Γεια σας! Γραφω γιατι θρλω να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις για εναν σοβαρο ατυχθμα ενος lovebird.
Τον λενε Αρη και ειναι 8 χρονων red masked lovebird. Εχει καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια και ειναι αδυναμος. Το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι εδω. 
Πριν απο καιρο,περιπου 3 χρονια,τον ειχα εξω απο το κλουβι μαζι με την θυληκια.Για καποιο λογο κουραστηκε και επεσε με το κεφαλι στο καλοριφερ. 
Αρχισε να στριφογυρνα και ετσι εβαλα τα χεριαμου ωστε να βρει την ισορροπια του και να σταματησει να
Γυριζει γυρω απο τον εαυτο του. Τον αφησα 4-5 μερες και μετα τον ξαναεβγαλα χωρις καν να τον αγγιζω. Να πεταξει μονος του. Ομως εξακολουθουσε να πεφτει μεχρι που σταματξσε να μπορει 
Να πεταει ισια και γενικα να σταματησει να πεταει. Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω, υπαρχει περιπτωση να πεταξρι ξανα παρα το ατυχημα και το καρδιακο προβλημα του; (τωρα βγαινει, παει με τους ρυθμους του και δεν πεταει.)
Επισης,εχω ακουσει για λουρακι που τα χρησιμοποιουν για να βγαζουν παπαγαλους εξω. Θεωρειτε οτι θα μποτουσε να βοηθησει ωστε να ελεγχω μαζι του το πεταγμα του;
Ελπιζω να ημουν αναλιτικη. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων καοι συγνωμη για την "μακρυγορια"

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! 

Πιθανολογώ πως οι πτώσεις του οφείλονται στη καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Όταν πετούν καταβάλλουν αρκετά μεγάλη προσπάθεια σωματικά και σίγουρα όταν η καρδιά δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατή κουράζονται πολύ ευκολότερα. Ειλικρινά δε γνωρίζω τι θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει και αν το πέταγμα σε αυτή τη φάση του κάνει καλό ή αν το κουράζει περισσότερο. Έχεις πάρει τη γνώμη κάποιου πτηνιάτρου σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό; 
Το harness θα χρειαστεί αρκετός καιρός να το μάθει μιας και είναι και ενήλικο πτηνό και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα σου επιτρέψει να ελέγχεις τη πτήση του. Πιθανόν να πέφτει και τότε αφού και πάλι θα πετά στο χώρο.

Περίμενε όμως και τις απόψεις των άλλων παιδιών μιας και δεν έχω πολύ εμπειρία με τη συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια.

----------


## Catherine13

Πιστευα οτι βοηθαει για το λογο οτι θα μπορουσα να κραταω πιο χαμηλα το λουρι ωστε να πεταει ισα ισα πανω απο το χερι μου. Δηλαδη απ'οτι καταλαβα ειναι αρκετα αδυναμος λογω του προβληματος του και σ' αυτο οφειλεται η πτωση. Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο. Εαν δεν ειχε αυτο το προβλημα,μετα απο χ διαστημα, θα μπορουσε να ξαναπεταξει ;

επισης, δεν ρωτησα ξεκαθαρα την πτηνιατρο γιατι φανηκε δεδομενο οτι δεν θα μπορεσει να ξαναπεταξει και βρισκομασταν σε μια κατασταση πανικου μιας και κινδυνεψε η ζωη του και ηταν απο τα πιο ασημαντα προβλημτα εκεινη τη στιγμη

----------


## jk21

Ποτε εγινε η διαγνωση για καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια και πως εκανε αυτη τη διαγνωση ο πτηνιατρος; εγινε καποιο καρδιογραφημα ή πιο λεπτομερη καρδιακη εξεταση; 


στο επεισοδειο πριν 3 χρονια  που μετα το χτυπημα εδειξε απωλεια ελεγχου της κινησης του , ποσο κρατησε αυτο; το εχει συνεχως δηλαδη απ τοτε; μεσα στο κλουβι πως συμπεριφερεται τωρα;

----------


## Labirikos

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τη ζωή του καλύτερα να μην το βγάζεις έξω από το κλουβάκι του.
Το λουράκι δεν θα στο πρότεινα.

----------


## Catherine13

Εγιναν ολες οι λεπτομερεις εξετασεις για καρδια, εξετασεις αιματος, καρδιογραφημα, ακτινογραφιες, το παρακολουθουσε για 10 μερες και καθε μερα του εδινε αντιβιωση. Επισης φαινεται οτι εχει προβλημα,παθαινει κρισεις, πολλες φορες εκει που καθεται τιναζεται εξαιτιας
της καρδιας. Πριν 3 χρονια εδειξε αποωλεια αλλα μετα απο λιγο επανερχοταν. Φυσικα δεν μπορουσε να πεταξει αλλα δεν ειχε αλλα συμπτωματα. Ολοι μας ελεγαν (κτηνιατροι,εκτροφεις,δεν ξεραμε καν οτι υπαρχει η συγκεκριμενη) οτι με τον καιρο θα στρωσει. Πραγματικα με την αντιβιωση για την καδδια δυναμωσε. Χρησιμοποιοθυσε τα φτερα του
Εστω για ισορροπια. Τοτε αμα πηγαινε να πεσει,απλα αφηνοταν κι επεφτε κατευθειαν στο πατωμα

----------


## Catherine13

Επισης,μεσα στο κλουβι συμπεριφερεται φυδιολογικα,οσο φυσιολογικα δηλαδη θα μπορουσε να συμπεριφερθει ενα πουλι με καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια. 
Επισηςεξω απο το κλουβι σαφως και δεν πεταει η κανει τρελες δραστηριοτητες. Στεκεται απλα σε ενα μερος η στο χερι μου για καποιο διαστημα αμα θελει 
Και μετα οταν θελει ξαναμπαινει στο κλουβι. Απλα επειδη μεχρι να καλυτερευσει τον εχουμε σε μικροτερο κλουβι μακρυα απο τη θυληκια,τον βγαζουμε ουτως η αλλως 2 φορες τη μερα για αντιβιωσεις και τον αφηνουμε
Να ξεθολωσει λιγο. Επισης μια 2η ερωτιση. Εξαιτιας των αντιβιωσεων που φυσικα μισει δεν μπορω να τον κυνηγαω. Ετσι βαζω το χερι μου,τον βγαζω τον πιανω απαλα με την πετσετα και του τις δινω. Για επιβραβευση τον χαιδευω ομως δεν θελω να συνδιασει χερι-αντιβιωση.
Πως να τον βγαζω απο το κλουβι και πως θα σταματησει να θεωρει το χερι μου φαρμακο ακομα κι αν ισχυει;;

----------


## Catherine13

Δυστυχως ειναι στην 2η κατηγορια πουλιων με καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια,που σημαινει οτι καθε 2-3 μηνες χρειαζεται δυνατοτερη δοση μεχρι την στιγμη που η καρδια τους δεν θα αντεξει

----------


## jk21

Στις εξετασεις και ειδικα στο καρδιογραφημα ησουν παρουσα ; το εχεις στα χερια σου και αν ναι , ποια ειναι ακριβως η διαγνωση ; 

Ποια φαρμακα παιρνει; αναφερεις αντιβιωσεις αλλα στην καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια , αν δεν υπαρχει παραλληλη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη , δεν γνωριζω την αναγκαιοτητα αντιβιωσεων ... μηπως ειναι αλλου ειδους φαρμακα;

----------


## Catherine13

Λοιπον σε ολες τις εξετασεις ημουν παρουσα. Δινω αντιβιωσεις τις οποιες ειπε η ιδια η πτηνιατρος. Η πρωτη ηταν αρκετη για ενα μηνα. Το προβλημα χειροτερεψε και
Μα ς εδωσε μια πιο δυνατη. Η μια ειναι Benakor και η αλλη Primobendan. Τι εννοεις αν τον εχω στα χερια μου; εαν ερχεται στο χερι, εαν τον ειχα τοτε η εαν αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι στο χερι μου;
Εχει προβλημα στην καρδια και οταν τον πηγαμε ξανα ειδε οτι παλι δεν ετρωγε και δεν μπορουσε να παρει βαρος. Ειπε οτι ηταν καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια αφου τον εξετασε ξανα

----------


## Catherine13

Εαν παλι εννοεις τα αποτελεσματα οχι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειναι εδω, ειναι στην κλινικη για να τα συγκρινουν με τα προηγουμενα

----------


## jk21

τα φαρμακα που ανεφερες δεν ειναι αντιβιωσεις (ουσιες αντιμικροβιακες δηλαδη ) αλλα καθαρα καρδιολογικα  (για προβληματα της καρδιας που δεν εχει σημασια να μπουμε σε λεπτομερειες , ουτε ειμαι καταλληλος να τα κρινω ) , που δειχνουν πραγματι  οτι η πτηνιατρος εχει διαγνωσει  προβλημα  και ξερει τι κανει !


αμφεβαλα μεχρι να αναφερεις οτι ησουν παρων και κυριως μεχρι να δω οτι δεν σου δωσε αντιβιωσεις αλλα φαρμακα καταλληλα για τη διαγνωση 

απ τη στιγμη που πραγματι υπαρχει καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια , ειναι δεδομενο οτι επηρεαζεται η αντοχη του πουλιου και ισως αν ειχε γινει και καποιο μικροεγκεφαλικο ( σου εχει δωσει πιθανοτητα για κατι τετοιο ) και σημεια στον εγκεφαλο που ισως ελεγχουν το πεταγμα

----------


## Catherine13

Nαι εχεις δικιο συγνωμη (επειδη βιαζομουν δεν προσεχα τι εγραφα οπως φαινεται κιολας). Δυστυχως απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν θα μπορεσει ξανα ε; Ναι ειχαμε κρισεις και εγκεφαλικα για τα οποια δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα. Επισης το προβλημα του δεν ειναι καθαρα απο την καρδια ουτε νευρικο ουτε και ειναι ακριβως κληρονομικο προβλημα. Ειναι ενας συνδιασμος δεδομενυ οτι ο οργανισμος του ειχε ηδη αδυνατισει απο τοξικωση. 
Παρακαλω οποιος μπορει ας απαντησει στις ερωτησεις α: τι μπορω να κανω για να μην συνδιασει το χερι μου με τα φαρμακα αφου θα δινονται και για το υπολοιπο της ζωης του; Να τον βγαζω με πετσετα η με το χερι απο το κλουβι; Ειναι οριστικο οτι δεν θα ξαναπεταξει; σημερα παντως χρησιμοποιησε τα φτερα του
Ελπιζω να απαντηθουν οι ερωτησεις γιατι ο σκοπος αυτου του θεματος ηταν οι συγκεκριμενες και οχι η εξακριβωση του προβληματος του. Καταλαβαινω οτι φυσικα ρωτησατε για να καταλαβετε περι τινος προκειται ομως οποιος μπορεσει ας απαντησει και αυτα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που θα χρειάζεται να παίρνει τα φάρμακα για όλη του τη ζωή ίσως θα ήταν καλό να τον εκπαιδεύσεις ώστε να μη φοβάται τόσο τη διαδικασία. Να υποθέσω ότι του τα δίνεις με σύριγγα; Άσε τη σύριγγα κοντά του να τη συνηθίσει και μάθε του πως κάθε φορά που την αγγίζει με το ράμφος του, παίρνει κάτι καλό πχ. κεχρί που συνήθως τρελαίνονται ή κάποιο άλλο λαχανικό που του αρέσει πολύ. Είναι μία διαδικασία που θα πάρει καιρό προφανώς αλλά είναι απαραίτητο για να με στρεσσάρεται συνέχεια κάθε φορά που του τη δίνεις. Σταδιακά μπορείς να αυξήσεις το χρόνο που θα πρέπει να ακουμπάει με το ράμφος του τη σύριγγα ώστε να προλαβαίνεις να βάζεις το φάρμακο. Επίσης μπορείς μετά από κάθε δόση να του δίνεις κεχρί από το χέρι σου για να το συνδυάσει θετικά και εννοείται να μην είναι όλες σας οι αλληλεπιδράσεις σχετικές με τα φάρμακα. 

Όσο για το πέταγμα θεωρώ πως δεν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να σου απαντήσουμε με σιγουριά. Όλα εξαρτώνται από την ασθένεια του και τις προσωπικές του αντοχές. Αν έχει μείνει για χρόνια χωρίς να πετά καθόλου σίγουρα έχουν ατροφήσει κάπως και οι μύες των φτερών οπότε ίσως του είναι ακόμα δυσκολότερο να κάνει κανονική πτήση.

----------


## Catherine13

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!παντως επειδη ακομα κι αν του πηρε 1 χρονο ακομα κι αν η κινηση ειναι μικρη,θα τον αφηνω να προσπαθει μονος του και φυσικα ελιζω για το καλυτερο. Παβτως αρχιζει να ανακτα τη δυναμη του και να εχει ορεξη περιεργεια και μερικρς φορες προσπαθει

----------


## Catherine13

Κατι τελευταιο, κατα τις 9 που θα εχω φωτογραφια γιατι θα του δωσω φαρμακο, θελω να ρωτησω κατι για τα ποδια του. Εχει βγαλει κατι κοκκινα σημαδια σαν πολυ μικρα αιματωματα. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι την τεταρτη δεν προλαβα να πλυνω τις πατηθρες. Το εκανα την Πεμπτη. Τις πλενω καθε μερα και ειναι ξυλινες. Επισης μπορει καποιος μεχρι τοτε να μου στειλει τις περιφημες οδηγιες για το πως να ανεβαζω φωτο (ειμαι ενημερωμενη για το φορουμ βλεπετε )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα σημάδια τα έχει βγάλει στο πέλμα του; Στο πατουσάκι δηλαδή; 

Εδώ μπορείς να βρεις οδηγίες!  :Happy:  

Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur
*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android*

----------


## Catherine13

Ναι αλλα επειδη ξερω οτι δεν θα ειμαι κατανοητη θα στειλω φωτο. Η μια ερωτηση μετα την αλλη ερχεται χαχα: εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για τα πελλετς. Θελω να τους παρω αλλα να δινω ως συμπληρωμα μαζι με σπορους η μια μερα πχ μονο πελλετς; Πολλοι κανουν και τα 2

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι να μας στείλεις φωτογραφία για να είμαστε σίγουροι! Ίσως είναι ποδοδερματίτιδα, αλλά θα το δούμε μετά τη φωτογραφία. 

Προσωπικά όταν έδινα πέλλετ για κάποιο διάστημα στα κοκατίλ μου (μετά τα σταμάτησα γιατί δεν τα έτρωγαν καν, προτιμούσαν τα λαχανικά και το αυγό κλπ.), τα έδινα σαν συμπλήρωμα κάθε μέρα. Δηλαδή περίπου 80% σπόροι και 20% πέλλετ. Τρώει λαχανικά;

----------


## Catherine13

Μονο απο υπολογιστη ε;γιατι ειμαι απο κινητο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν έχεις λογαριασμό στο photobucket μπορείς να κάνεις upload τη φωτογραφία από κινητό και μετά από υπολογιστή να μας βάλεις το link. Αλλιώς ίσως να μπορείς αν κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή tapatalk!

----------


## Catherine13

Ναι λαχανοικα φρουτα ξηρους καρπους αβγο πιο σπανια και αυγοτροφη

----------


## Catherine13

Επιτελους!!!!!επλπιζω να φαινετα το κοκκινο σημαδι το οποιο ειναι οπως ειναι τα κυκλακια σαν λεπια πανω στο πατουσακι του?αν αυτα να εχουν ματωσει.ετσι ειναι ολα τα δαχτυλα

----------


## Pidgey

Συγκινητικη η ιστορία του μικρού... Εύχομαι όσο αντέχει να ζει ευτυχισμενος!

----------


## Catherine13

Σημερα το ειδα χειροτερα. Εχει κανει κοκκινιλα και στο "πελμα" οχι μονο στα δαχτυλα. Ελπιζω να ειναι ευκολη η αντιμετωπιση να μην χρειαζεται πτηνιατρους αντιβιωσεις κλπ γιατι αυτη η κλινικη ειναι αρκετα μακρυα.και δεν νομιζω να τον δεχτουν μονο γι αυτο.. Το σαββατο εξαλου
θα του παρουμε φυσικη ξυλινη και 1 σχοινενια πατηθρα

----------


## jk21

προφανως εχει ποδοδερματιτιδα . Να βγαλεις φωτο να δουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος και μετα τα λεμε για λεπτομερειες σχετικα με φαρμακα 

θελει αλοιφη τοπικα , ενισχυση με πολυβιταμινη να εχει σιγουρα μεσα βιτ Α και διατροφη με αρκετα πρασινα λαχανικα (σπανακι , σεσκουλο , γλυστριδα αλλα και κοκκινη πιπερια φλωρινης κλπ )  και σιγουρα μαλακη πατηθρα απο σχοινι

και πιθανοτατα αντιβιωση στο νερο 


ο πτηνιατρος σιγουρα ειναι η πιο καταλληλη κινηση σε οσους ειναι εφικτο

----------


## Catherine13

Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα απλα εχει βγαλει το ιδιο και στο πελμα. Αυτη η βιταμινη δινεται και προληπτικα; εννοω οπως δινουμε στην πτερορροια παραδειγμα;μολις θυμηθηκα οτι το σαββατο θα παω να παρω την θυληκια απο την κλινικη. Θα ρωτησω και θα δειξω την φωτογραφια.
Υποχωρει με καποιον αλλο τροπο;πχ βαζελινη;

----------


## Catherine13

Θα παω το σαββατο για την πατηθρα. Ομως δεν θελω φαρμακα τα οποια να ειναι πολυ βαρια. Θα προτιμουσα καποια τα οποια τα δινουμε και προληπτικα. Αυτη την βιταμινη την εχω δει κι εγω ομως δεν εχω βρει πουθενα λεπτομερειες (πχ αν ειναι και για πτερορροια, ποσο τη βαζουμε,αν τη βαζουμε προληπτικα.) Επειδη ειναι σε πρωιμο σταδιο, υπαρχει περιπτωση να υποχωρησει χωρις αντιβιωση;

----------


## jk21

Η πολυβιταμινη με βιτ Α πρεπει να δοθει τουλαχιστον για μια εβδομαδα (εχεις καποια; αλλιως παρε ειτε mutavit , ειτε nekton s  ) και μετα 2  με 3 φορες ανα βδομαδα κανα διμηνο τουλαχιστον 

Η Ποδοδερματιτιδα το ελαχιστο που χρειαζεται απο φαρμακα ειναι σιγουρα τοπικη αλοιφη που περιεχει αντιβιωση .Ομως συχνα δεν αρκει .  Χωρις εικονα του σημαδιου στο πελμα δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι παραπανω και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η ιδανικοτερη επιλογη ειναι ο ελεγχος απο πτηνιατρο .Δεν κανει να μεινει ομως ετσι σε καμμια περιπτωση

----------


## Catherine13

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις ολων σας!Σιγουρα το σαββατο θα δειξω φωτογραφια στην πτηνιατρο και με μια μικρη πιθαμοτητα να τον δει κιολας. Φαινεται οτι ειναι πρωιμο σταδιο γιατι εχει αυτο το προβλημα εδω και μια εβδομαδα. Ποσο καιρο θα παρει μεχρι να ειναι μη αναστρεψιμο; π

Ποσο διαρκει η θεραπεια;
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αντιδρασει αρνητικα με τα αλλα φαρμακα; πως μπορει να το επαθε αυτο;μονο με μια μερα "απλητων" πατηθρων; καθε μερα τις καθαριζα και απλα απο τριτη πηγε πεμπτη!!!

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχουν μικροβια που εξελισσονται πολυ γρηγορα και αλλα οχι και σιγουρα εχει σχεση το ανοσοποιητικο ενος πουλιου , που στην περιπτωση σου με την κατασταση της υγειας του να ειναι βεβαρημενη , δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο  .Ακομα και αν ειχα εικονα , δεν θα μπορουσα να σου πω με σαφηνεια , πολυ περισσοτερο αν δεν εχουμε εικονα του πελματος .Ειναι δεδομενο οτι οταν το πουλι παιρνει φαρμακα για την καρδια , καθε αλλη αγωγη (οσο απαραιτητη και να ειναι ) πρεπει ειτε να δινεται απο πτηνιατρο τον ιδιο ή αλλο που εχει γνωση των φαρμακων  που ηδη παιρνει και του προβληματος υγειας που εχει  ή αν αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατον , τοτε σιγουρα να υπαρχει ενημερωση του και συγκαταθεση

----------


## Catherine13

Οπως προανεφερα θα απευθυνθω στην κτηνιατρο το σαββατο.Ο πατερας μου προτεινε μεχρι τοτε χειροποιητη κεραλοιφη η φυσικο κομματι αλοης. Απλα με τη σκεψη οτι ειναι φυσικα προιοντα που τα βρησκει ετσι κι αλλιως ενα πουλι στη φυση. Τουλαχιστον στην ευρωπη. Γνωμες;;φυσικα δεν αντικαθιστα το κανονικο φαρμακο αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανει κακο και απλα να "δροσισει" τα ποδια και ισως θα καθιστερησει λιγο το προβλημα. Για πειτε αποψεις;

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα αφου σου πω και παλι , οτι χωρις εικονα του πελματος ωστε να ξερουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος , δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι σιγουρο , θα σου πω τα εξης ...


ειμαι ενα ατομο που χρονια τωρα προσπαθω να αναδειξω τη βοηθεια φυτικων ουσιων στην προληψη ασθενειων των πουλιων και στην επιβοηθητικη τους δραση σε προβληματα 

Τοσο η *αλοη*  οσο και το* σπαθολαδο* σαν συστατικο καποιας κεραλοιφης μπορουν να βοηθησουν επουλωτικα (ουσιαστικα ) σε μια ποδοδερματιτιδα αλλα δυσκολα απ μονα τους να πετυχουν το χτυπημα της αιτιας που ειναι η εστια βακτηριακης αναπτυξης εσωτερικα στο δερμα του πουλιου . Ισως μονο η* προπολη* να ειχε τετοια δραση αλλα πανω απ ολα μια σωστη αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη  , σε συνδιασμο ισως με αυτα . Αν η εστια ειναι βαθεια , μπορει να απαιτειται και φαρμακο απ το στομα  .Αν θελεις βαλε και αυτα αλλα μονο αν πας πολυ συντομα στον πτηνιατρο .Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη (ισως με συμφωνη δικια του γνωμη τηλεφωνικη μεχρι να πας ) καλα ηταν να ξεκινουσε αμεσα , ακομα και μικρη να ειναι η εστια .

----------


## Catherine13

Φυσικα και δεν θα περασουν!απλα λεω οτι εστω επουλωτικα να καθυστερισουν για αυτες τις 2 μερες

----------


## Catherine13

Δυστυχως ομως ειμαι απο ξενο υπολογιστη. Αυριο ελπιζω ναα μην ειναι αργα για φωτογραφια. Σημερα παντως ηταν αρκετα δραστηριος. Κελαηδουσε και εξω απο το κλουβι ζωντανεψε

----------


## jk21

Αν ειχε τετοια διαθεση , σιγουρα ειναι κατι που πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει αλλα μπορει να περιμενει δυο τρεις μερες να το δει ο γιατρος .Δεν νομιζω να δουμε πολυ ασχημη εικονα στην πατουσα αν με τη συμπεριφορα του δειχνει οτι δεν πονα

----------


## Catherine13

Οχι οχι την μ8νη εικονα που θα δειτε ειναι η ιδια κοκκινιλα σε αλλα 2 δαχτυλα. Τα αλλα 2 αντιστοιχα σε καθε ποδι δεν εχουν κανει ακομα. Επειδη 2 φορες τη μερα βγανει απο την τεταρτη παρακλουθω στενα τα ποδια του και μπορω να πω οτι
Α:ειναι σε αρκετα πρωιμο σταδιο και β:παρολ αυτα εχει χειροτερεψει (λιγο) απο την τεταρτη. Φαινεται ομως ευκολα αντιμετωπισιμο

----------


## Catherine13

Σημερα πηγα στην πυηιατρο. Ειναι σε καλη κατασταση μας εδωσε φαρμακο και ειπε οτι ηταν καλη η κεραλοιφη. Πηρα σημερα σχοινενια πατηθρα. Ευχαριστω οσους απαντησαν και βοηθησαν στο προβλημα μου. Το Θεμα θα σταματησει εδω μιας και δεν υπαρχει λογος τωτα που λυθηκαν οι αποριες να συνεχιζεται και να στελνουν καποιοι χωρις να υπαρχει απαντηση. 
Ευχαριστω και παλι 
Υπογραφη 
Λειλα & Αρης  ::

----------


## jk21

ειναι δικαιωμα σου να μην θες να συνεχισεις τη συμμετοχη σου στο θεμα αλλα να ξερεις οτι ειναι σημαντικο για τα μελη , τωρινα και μελλοντικα ή και απλους επισκεπτες που θα πεσουν πανω στο θεμα , να δουνε την εξελιξη του προβληματος  , την αποτελεσματικοτητα ισως της κεραλοιφης (αν βλεπαμε τελικα και σε τι βαθμο ειχε προβλημα στην πατουσα ) ωστε καποιοι να κανουν χρηση της (τα συστατικα της επισης ισως ) αλλα και το ποσο βοηθησε συντομα ή οχι η χρηση σχοινενιας πατηθρας σε ενα προβλημα

----------


## Catherine13

Εχεις δικιο. Ο λογος για τον οποιο ειπα να μην συνεχιστει το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος καποιοι αναγνωστες του θεματος να απαντανε και να περιμενουν ασκοπα.
Φυσικα, εαν αυτο βοηθησεθ και αλλους ευχαριστως να συνεχιστει. Η κεραλοιφη ειναι μια σπιτικη συνταγη της γιαγιας μου,με μελι,λαδι και κερι φυσικα. Επειδη βεβαια ειναι 1.00 το βραδυ φωτογραφιες αυριο. Παντως ακομα και σε δυο μερες,βοηθησε αρκετα. Σε ενα δαχτυλο σχεδον περασε.

----------


## Catherine13

Τη σχοινενια πατηθρα θα την βαλω αυριο ομως φωτογραφιες δεν θα ειναι αξιοπιστες απο αυριο και μετα,ουτε θα ειναι κριτηριο, μιας και βοηθησε επισης  βιταμινη α σε καποια λαχανικα, η ιδια η πατηθρα η κεραλοιφη αλλα και φυσικα το φαρμακο. Οποτε απο αυριο και μετα, η αντιμετωπιση του πτοβληματος δεν θα οφειλεται μονο στην πατηθρα. Ευχαριατως φωτογραφιες αυριο απο τα ποδια εξαιτιας της αλοιφης. Αλλα φωτογραφιες απο αυριο που θα ξεκινησει το φαμρακο δεν νομιζω οτι αποσκοπουν καπου

----------

